
Deep Reinforcement Learning to Play Space Invaders [pdf] - Katydid
http://nihit.github.io/resources/spaceinvaders.pdf
======
gwern
So... the original DQN paper already did Space Invaders as part of the ALE
environment, getting better than their human player's score. The DeepMind
source code as well as other reimplementations have been out for years, and
likewise for Double Q-learning, so it didn't really need someone to
reimplement it either. Looking at this paper, I'm not sure what is new or
interesting, other than the experiment with using the Atari RAM as features
(but even that doesn't seem as interesting as the paper which used MCTS on the
RAM: "Deep learning for real-time Atari game play using offline Monte-Carlo
tree search planning", Guo et al 2014 [http://papers.nips.cc/paper/5421-deep-
learning-for-real-time...](http://papers.nips.cc/paper/5421-deep-learning-for-
real-time-atari-game-play-using-offline-monte-carlo-tree-search-planning.pdf)
). Or is this just the report from an (impressive) student project and not
intended to be groundbreaking research?

~~~
iraphael
It seems like a student project, not groundbreaking research.

------
ap46
PLAGIARISM

Third paragraph of Intro in original DeepMind paper
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1312.5602.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1312.5602.pdf)

&

Second paragraph of Intro(5th line) of this project.
[http://nihit.github.io/resources/spaceinvaders.pdf](http://nihit.github.io/resources/spaceinvaders.pdf)

They didn't even bother to do something original except for using the RAM
state instead of pixel values like the original paper. It's something that's
easily doable with the openAI gym. This seems like a course project at
stanford.

~~~
tMMkeJRMD0
Hi, one of the authors here. Yes this is a school project. This pdf was a
draft, not the final version for the class submission (the paragraph in
question never made it to the final version). Don't know who shared the link
here, but it is updated now.

------
MichailP
Off topic but related to deep learning. Did anybody encounter use of machine
learning in mesh generation, as in 2D, 3D triangular, quad, hex mesh
generation?

~~~
HammadB
I am also interested in this. I've seen work done in generative models for
voxels but nothing in meshes unfortunately. I also haven't looked quite that
hard.

~~~
MichailP
Yeah, it seems like deep learning would be apt here, but couldn't find almost
anything. Time for disruption :)

------
shmageggy
At a glance, this looks essentially like a recreation of Deepmind's work from
a couple of years ago. Is there something new here I'm missing?

------
bokononon
I wonder if this could ever learn to play Spelunky? :-)

